# Recent wedding shot ( now on my business card)



## NoelNTexas (Apr 25, 2010)




----------



## astrostu (Apr 25, 2010)

77 views and no replies, thought I'd reply.  It's nice, but I don't care for the texturization.  It's also a teensy bit busy.  I would remove the small bushes just around the tree.  It also looks very slightly tilted ... like, I would rotate it maybe 1° CW.


----------



## The Historian (Apr 25, 2010)

I like the texture, but i agree about removing the small bushes.


----------



## Sbuxo (Apr 25, 2010)

reminds me of Disney, I don't know why.
I agree with the above comments.


----------



## g-fi (Apr 26, 2010)

Lovely shot! Good job! The texture is a little too much for my taste, but it is a very sweet shot nonetheless!


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Apr 26, 2010)

Well, I like the texture and I don't mind the bushes. If it was my wedding I would have ordered a poster size of this image.

However, I have a hard time imagining it the size of a business card.


----------



## pbelarge (Apr 26, 2010)

The added texture almost makes it look like a painting.

Removing some of the other stuff will help reduce the distractions and let the couple be the center of attention.

It is a fantastic shot though!!!


----------



## Philip (May 13, 2010)

awesome shot


----------



## fiirmoth (Jun 1, 2010)

I think its amazing. I wouldn't change a thing.


----------



## ghache (Jun 2, 2010)

i like!!!


----------



## vtf (Jun 2, 2010)

It reminds me of "Gone with the Wind" Good shot.


----------



## knjrphoto (Jun 2, 2010)

I love it. I love the tree in the middle. I would hang a shot like this minus the bride/groom in my house, even. 

I have a thing for silhouetted trees, though.


----------



## ivomitcats (Jun 2, 2010)

To everyone talking about the texture;




I think this might BE a scanned business card.............................. :er:


----------



## jermaine.insorio (Jun 23, 2010)

NoelNTexas said:


>


Is this edited? If yes, on my perspective, this is beautiful if there are no bushes.


----------



## Shaneuk (Jun 23, 2010)

That is one spectacular shot!

I love it.


----------



## red1013 (Jun 28, 2010)

Very Gone With The Wind
I like it a lot!!!


----------



## jkleinhe (Jul 6, 2010)

I think you have done a nice job.  I do feel it is a bit busy but overall a very good image.


----------

